# Help!!!



## littlebit (Oct 15, 2011)

My 11 month old terrorist, Kona, just had a rebellious moment. I took my eyes off of her for maybe 5 minutes and she let herself into the extra bedroom where I'm keeping all the Halloween candy. She picked a butterscotch hard candy and scarfed it down. i found two small pieces stuck to the carpet and some of the wrapper. Is this going to make her sick???


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Probably not, but you need to watch her.
I wouldn't worry about the candy so much as the wrapper. She'll pass the candy easy enough as it is a smooth curved disc.
The wrapper may cause her some issues.
A few pieces of bread, and or some rice, will help pass the wrapper. If she starts to shake,vomit, or bite/scratch at her belly too often,or is unusually lethargic. It could be the wrapper.
Those are small pieces of candy, so I expect she'll pass everything fine.


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

I have an 11 mo. old terrorist named kona as well - born 11-26-10


----------



## littlebit (Oct 15, 2011)

KonasPop said:


> I have an 11 mo. old terrorist named kona as well - born 11-26-10


Lol, people always have to ask me twice what her name is...they look at me funny when I tell them she was named after a beer. 


my terrorist was born 11-16-10.


----------



## littlebit (Oct 15, 2011)

Gunnr said:


> Probably not, but you need to watch her.
> I wouldn't worry about the candy so much as the wrapper. She'll pass the candy easy enough as it is a smooth curved disc.
> The wrapper may cause her some issues.
> A few pieces of bread, and or some rice, will help pass the wrapper. If she starts to shake,vomit, or bite/scratch at her belly too often,or is unusually lethargic. It could be the wrapper.
> Those are small pieces of candy, so I expect she'll pass everything fine.



I noticed a few pieces of the wrapper in her stool today. She has been as chipper as ever so I guess I can stop worrying about her.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

I swear these dogs have iron stomachs.


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol, people always have to ask me twice what her name is...they look at me funny when I tell them she was named after a beer. 

We love the coffee , but i truth it does mean princess in Hawaiin. Also, means direction (south) of direction of storm...i think.

I thought, storms...princessy storms...yea thats about right for this breed.


----------



## littlebit (Oct 15, 2011)

KonasPop said:


> I thought, storms...princessy storms...yea thats about right for this breed.


Nail on the head!!!! LOL


----------

